# males; Texas



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

Country:USA
State/Region: Texas
City/Town: DFW area (in Bedford)
Number of rats: 3
Gender: male
Age(s): 4 months
Name(s): Zephyr, Peralta, and Alva
Colours: Peralta & Alva are black/white hoodies. Zephyr is black/white capped with a white blaze in the shape of a 'Z' down the middle of his face 
Neutered: not yet
Reason for rehoming: surrendered to the rescue as an 'oops litter' 2 months ago
Temperament: so sweet and friendly! they all are hand lickers and cuddlers. 
Medical problems: none. clean bill of health by vet
Will the group be split: no
Transport available: will meet up to an hour away; possible rattie train
Other:
URL of Pictures: coming soon!
URL of Videos: 
Preferred donation: $10
Would you like them advertised on myspace www.myspace.com/dontbu..._animals?: absolutely


----------



## Apollo1229 (Jun 2, 2008)

As I have said before, I have a single male hooded, and I am trying to find him a few friends, if you have any boys that you think would go with him, then it would be great, He is a bit of a scaried cat, I will have him out and he will be roaming, but if he hears something that scaries him, then he will run back to me and run up my arm and hide on the back of my neck, it is so cute


----------

